# WALKER COONHOUNDS



## oilcan (Jan 30, 2006)

ANYONE LOOKING FOR A REG. WALKER COONHOUND PUP SEE MY AD IN THE CLASSIFIEDS


----------



## oilcan (Jan 30, 2006)

THESE PUPS ARE STARTING TO SELL ALL THE PEOPLE WHO E-MAILED WITH INTERST THANKS AND AND IF YOU WANT A PUP ACT QUICKLY SO YOU CAN GET YOU PICK THANKS CHRIS


----------

